# Thoughts on Harbor Freight power tools



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Although I do buy some things at HF, it is limited to things like clamps and saw guides.

When it comes to power tools, I prefer to stick to name brands and try to buy the best I can afford and have never regretted it. To date I have never had to replace any of them. 

That being said, I admittedly do own a WEN 12" variable speed drill press which I got with reward points that were about to expire.

I have to admit I was impressed by its capabilities. It is a solid beast that weighs in at 90 lbs with plenty of power. While making a joiners mallet, I used it with a Forstner bit to drill 1.5 inch holes in maple. That drill press was accurate and did not bog down at all.

Amazon sells a WEN planer you might want to consider. It retails for $232.00 that has a 4.5 star rating.


----------



## goldenzrule (Jun 11, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> Although I do buy some things at HF, it is limited to things like clamps and saw guides.
> 
> When it comes to power tools, I prefer to stick to name brands and try to buy the best I can afford and have never regretted it. To date I have never had to replace any of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for chiming in. The WEN Planar is actually what I have been considering against the Bauer Planar. I watched 1 or 2 youtube videos reviewing it, including one from a professional carpenter who uses it as a lightweight portable unit to take in the field when I he is out of his woodshop. He had very favorable reviews on it.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

My 7 cents is that HF tools have come a long way over the last 10 years or so.

Now they're OK instead of total crap.

I do see in their catalogs that most things get 4 or 4 1/2 stars. I have to question the validity of all of those reviews. Who knows how well they screen the reviewers or if maybe they don't publish all the bad reviews?

But for the price of what you pay, if it lasts long enough to complete a project or two, you've done OK.

I bought a belt sander for I think it was $20. The sander itself was OK, but the dust bag was a complete joke. There was almost no way to firmly attach it to the sander. I finally duct taped it, and the first time I tried to empty the bag, the zipper broke.

And like all their tools, the "user guide" is a complete joke. (I used to write software user guides for a living.) There are 20 pages of safety warnings and other crap, and maybe a page and a half of actual info about using the tool. And it's obvious they are written in Chinese and then translated to English by some high school student or somebody.

But I do like their free 25' tape measures. :biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Their hand tools have gotten a lot better. But I still am apprehensive about anything from them that runs on electricity. Especially something that spins as fast as a planer.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I admit that I know very little about their current line of Electric tools, but my experience 15 or so years ago is that they have Disposables.

Use once and get rid of them.

ED


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd be watching for used ones on Craigslist. I think you'd be better served by a better brand, even if its used. This is how I bought my planer, and I remember seeing several out in my area for less than your $300 price point (although I did spend a little more than for a DW735 myself). There are somethings I buy at Harbor Freight, but I don't think a planer would be one of them.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You might find a well cared for used one on e-bay in your area.

Sometimes people sell stuff there for next to nothing, because they are desperate for the money.

Case in point, I once saw a great car for sale, because it was a vindictive ex selling the mans toys because he abandoned her for a much younger version.

ED


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Case in point, I once saw a great car for sale, because it was a vindictive ex selling the mans toys because he abandoned her for a much younger version.
> 
> ED


My former neighbor fell for a scam like that. He bought a mid 1990s Camaro for $1200. The seller claimed she got it in the divorce settlement and just wanted to get rid of it. 

Turns out the thing had major engine problems and tranny problems. My neighbor cut his losses by selling the fancy mag wheels and tires for $800 and then took a charitable tax deduction for the rest of it as they hauled it off to the scrap yard.
.
.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep you have to do your homework sometimes when buying Cars from long distance.

But deals are there.

ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I agree that some of HF non-electric tools are not bad especially for the woodworker on a budget.

For instance their bar clamps. In my posting "Retrofit Harbor Freight bar clamps" I describe making 4 inexpensive HF bar clamps more robust for about the cost of a single Irwin clamp.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

They are a mixed bag when it comes to stuff with power. 

You will usually see a video out there of a person taking the tool and making it work better with tweaks, but there are some that are beyond help.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

I've bought several HF power tools. I do it when I can't justify buying a more expensive tool that may only get used for the job at hand. I have the oscillating multi tool which keeps on going but now has only 3 of the 4 blade mounting pins....finally bought a good Bosch. Bought the $99 flooring nailer and did my entire house and the tool never jammed or misfired.....the long term downside is HF doesn't sell replacement parts for it, e.g gaskets and seals. Bought 2 pneumatic staplers...both work fine. Bought a hammer drill for drilling into concrete..I was totally surprised that it actually worked.
Before buying any tool from HF that you plan to get a lot of use out of check out the availability of replacement parts. Also, HF blades aren't always of the highest quality so see if the tool will accept another manufacturer's blades.
HF tools are often knockoffs of name brand tools and the name brand parts may fit the HF tool. The HF flooring nailer was a knockoff and after searching I found the name brand.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

JIMMIEM said:


> HF tools are often knockoffs of name brand tools and the name brand parts may fit the HF tool. The HF flooring nailer was a knockoff and after searching I found the name brand.


I had a similar issue with a compressor I bought at Tractor Supply Co. (TSC).

I was in the market for decent compressor that could handle all my needs from airing tires to driving my impact wrench.

Saw a TSC sales ad for a Farmhand brand 20 gallon 2hp compressor with cast iron oil-lubricated pump. 

When I got it home the instructions did not indicate what kind of oil to put in it. I went online and entered the model number along with the name “Farmhand” in a search engine and the first thing that popped up was the Campbell Hausfeld website. I was surprised but further checking confirmed I had a re-branded Campbell Hausfeld compressor for which I paid almost $200 less than the name brand.

I have had the compressor now for almost 10 years and it still runs great.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Harbor was very clever if not misleading in how they brand the various products they sell. 

Brands such as "Pittsburgh" and "Chicago" at least subconsciously imply that those tools are made in those cities. 

Branding those tools "Guangzhou" and "Chongqing" probably wouldn't do too much to help their sales in the US.

:biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

Drachenfire said:


> I had a similar issue with a compressor I bought at Tractor Supply Co. (TSC).
> 
> I was in the market for decent compressor that could handle all my needs from airing tires to driving my impact wrench.
> 
> ...


Coincidence? The HF flooring nailer seems to be a Campbell Hausfeld clone too. I matched the specs and they are identical. I wonder if the HF tool was made in the same factory that makes the CH tool or if HF took the specs and had it made someplace else.
It's interesting as to what actually goes on behind the scenes.
Way back when, I worked in a meat packing plant and the exact same product would be sold and packaged as different retail chain's own brand.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

JIMMIEM said:


> Way back when, I worked in a meat packing plant and the exact same product would be sold and packaged as different retail chain's own brand.


Its the same with canned tuna. My uncle worked in a tuna packing plant. He told us how all the tuna was processed the same way and then canned for the different brands.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Drachenfire said:


> Its the same with canned tuna. My uncle worked in a tuna packing plant. He told us how all the tuna was processed the same way and then canned for the different brands.



And frozen pancakes, for many different nationwide Breakfast chains.

I once worked in a frozen pancake factory as a cull picker.

The batter machine was fed with the ingredients, then to mixing, and extruding the mix to a belt, through the giant oven, out the other side, 
Through the freezing unit, then out to where they were then divided to several different belts to be picked for culled, ( mis shaped, over cooked, under cooked, etc).

Then to the packers, which would stack them and place them into a box labeled to different " Chains".

All the same ingredients, same size, same amount per box, same same, same.

ED


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

Drachenfire said:


> Its the same with canned tuna. My uncle worked in a tuna packing plant. He told us how all the tuna was processed the same way and then canned for the different brands.


Question for you uncle. I bought the same brand of tuna for years until the brand disappeared. I tried different brands to see which one I liked best. They weren't all exactly the same so I'm wondering if some 'labels' paid for a little higher quality cut of the fish or why the difference. Is it like wine that does 3 pressings of the grapes....first press is top shelf, then second tier, then 3rd press for the jug wine?

While we're at it HF sells tool oil....gotta wonder about the quality.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It's all the "tuna" that went thru that plant was packaged the same way(s).
That is not the same as all "tuna". 

Different plant in a different location might have a different taste.

There are also different sub species of tuna that while tasting similar, are different.


----------



## jessesandy (Dec 17, 2015)

If you want good performance out of the box go with another brand. 
If you're into "messing" with your tools to make them work better, HF tools can be fine. 
For example. 
- Replaced a brittle plastic power cord that just didn't flex. 
- Hand drills, angle grinder, recip. saw: polish various gear drives, add shims where bearing sit in plastic housing to align/reduce slop. Pack with marine (boat trailer) grease. 
- Router has powerful motor but base adjustment was crap. Cut new spirals in router housing. Fence attachment mount holes were in the wrong place, re-drill. 
- Convert flux core welder top DC out. Add independent power supply to wire feed motor.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

JIMMIEM said:


> Question for you uncle. I bought the same brand of tuna for years until the brand disappeared. I tried different brands to see which one I liked best. They weren't all exactly the same so I'm wondering if some 'labels' paid for a little higher quality cut of the fish or why the difference. Is it like wine that does 3 pressings of the grapes....first press is top shelf, then second tier, then 3rd press for the jug wine?
> 
> While we're at it HF sells tool oil....gotta wonder about the quality.


He only worked at the one plant and from what he said, it was all the same tuna.

Oso is probably right.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

I have never regretted buying the nicer tool. I do have a shelf of cheap regrets that only wound up making the nicer replacements cost more than just buying the nice one to begin with. 
That said, there are other options if the funds just aren't there. www.cpooutlets.com sells a lot of reconditioned name brand tools. Most of these are returns that are cleaned up, checked out, and certified. (I was told a lot of them are from big box stores where unethical people buy 'em, use 'em for a day to finish a project and return 'em)
There's craigslist and ebay for used tools. 
Call your buddy down the street who owns every tool and will loan it for a few beers.
Tool libraries that for a modest membership fee will let you take out any of the tools they have.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

As far as the two items you mentioned, a planer and a drill press, if you have a little time to keep an eye out for them I agree with watching craigslist. Not that I'm a big proponent of them, but a planer in particular is one of those "have to have" items for a lot of guys, so they use it for a project or two, maybe fiddle with it a bit, and it sets. Seems like a very likely item to pick with minimal use for a decent price. As for drill presses, most of them have probably seen more use than planers, and I haven't been in the market myself, but have seen a number of what appeared to be good ones on craigslist when I have looked for other things. As far as Harbor Freight, I have almost always bought quality tools, but bought a few things there maybe 30 years ago, tools that I figured I could have backups for quick trips someplace or that I otherwise wouldn't use much, and that's what I got. Didn't use any of them much as they have long since gone with the scrap metal. But had a buddy who bought a miter saw there a few years back to redo the trim throughout his house, and it did a great job. Another buddy, similar to me in buying nothing but good stuff, picked up a few things there over the last couple of years, and has me convinced to give them a try again. Won't be my first choice, especially something that will get a lot of use, but I believe anyway that they have picked up their game over the years. I would still have reservations for anything with a motor, but a backup or seldom used $20 oscillating tool or something like that sounds awful inviting to at least try.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

For precision tools that are going to take a bit of a beating, (and woodworker activities apply here), I don't trust that brand. This has come up on here before. (And other forums.) They may have some good stuff, and some people have had good results with some tools. But there's just two issues I see. Maybe three...

1. More seem to have stories of stuff being really poor. And for stuff that spins fast, cuts, does damage... that's not where I want to go cheap.

2. I just don't buy that even an average quality item - like a miter saw - can't be skimping somewhere to sell it for as low as they do.

3. having shopped at their physical store and just felt the cheap plastic on some of their tools, (and how sloppy they feel), I'd just stay away.

Maybe for some one and done projects going cheap might seem to make sense. But for other stuff, not really. If a jointer or a planner is off by just a bit, or inconsistent, there goes you're possibly expensive wood. Not to mention time to get new boards. Or potential injury when the cheap stuff just shatters. Maybe some of it's great gear made by the same folks slapping other labels on the same stuff. But you just can't know.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've bought quite a few HF tools over the years, some have preformed great while others not so much. I have a HF drill press that I bought about 35 yrs ago and it still works great. I bought a 10" planer from HF that did a decent job but it was hard to find parts. HF quit selling the drive belt [can be found online] but then the blades were about gone so I bought a new planer from Porter-Cable which works a lot better than the HF planer.

I agree it's almost always better to buy quality but sometimes the budget wins


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Until you use the nice tools you just don't realize how bad most of the cheap ones are. It's not just a comfort or power thing either, but the finished job comes out better and faster using the nicer tools because of the accuracy and control you have with them.
I've picked up a few tools that I thought I would only use once only to find out how useful they really are and wind up using them all the time, so even on those "one and done" projects I now lean towards getting the best version of the tool I can afford.


----------



## John Handyman (Jun 26, 2017)

HF has a few "diamonds in the rough" tools that are hard to beat for the price. I have been using their 23 dollar spiral cutter for drywall (electrical boxes) for years A tiling contractor friend uses their 10" wet tile & brick cutter and it's as good as any I have used that cost 2-3 times as much.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I have been more pleased with my hand tools from HF, than the power tools. While I have never had a HF power tool die on me. I have noticed that they aren't as powerful or have very loose tolerances. 

-HF Drill Driver Set
--Gave to my neighbor and upgraded to a Ridgid set. Battery life sucked and low powered compared to Ridgid. I use my drill and driver a lot more than other tools, I should have bought the Ridgid in the first place.

-HF 10" Sliding Compond Miter saw
--Works great, only problem is the fence is bowed. That makes it a challenge to get a strait cut. With an angle finder it will be hard to replace.

-HF Saw All/Reciprocating Saw.
--It gets warm and I don't care about how well it cuts as it isn't meant for precision. 

For something like a plainer I would not go with HF. 

Disclaimer: I am a home owner/DIYer, not a professional who does this all the time. So my tools get less use.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

If you are still in the market for a planer. You might want to consider the WEN. I recently purchased one and was pleasantly surprised considering its low cost.

You can read my review of it on this site at WEN 6550 Bench-top Planer - A Review


----------



## 1995droptopz (Sep 14, 2010)

JIMMIEM said:


> Coincidence? The HF flooring nailer seems to be a Campbell Hausfeld clone too. I matched the specs and they are identical. I wonder if the HF tool was made in the same factory that makes the CH tool or if HF took the specs and had it made someplace else.
> It's interesting as to what actually goes on behind the scenes.
> Way back when, I worked in a meat packing plant and the exact same product would be sold and packaged as different retail chain's own brand.


I think it is a matter of the company in China "reverse engineering" the tool, then creating a copy. There are small 50cc quads you can buy that are made in China, but you can repair them with Honda engine parts since they are exact copies.


----------



## 1995droptopz (Sep 14, 2010)

I had a Harbor Freight 4" angle grinder I bought to cut some patio blocks and didn't want to waste a good grinder. I got a couple jobs out of it, but then it caught fire in my hands when I was cutting out the floor boards on my old plow truck. I have not really considered too many more power tools since then.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I've never bought much Harbor Freight stuff. But there's a new one opening about 1 mile from my house. So I may start doing a little bit more shopping there. But probably still nothing with a motor


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

1995droptopz said:


> I think it is a matter of the company in China "reverse engineering" the tool, then creating a copy. There are small 50cc quads you can buy that are made in China, but you can repair them with Honda engine parts since they are exact copies.


I wouldn't call it an exact copy when they don't keep the same tight tolerances or use the same quality materials. You're not getting a Honda for a Guanzhou People's Factory price.


----------



## a912 (Oct 25, 2017)

1995droptopz said:


> I had a Harbor Freight 4" angle grinder I bought to cut some patio blocks and didn't want to waste a good grinder. I got a couple jobs out of it, but then it caught fire in my hands when I was cutting out the floor boards on my old plow truck. I have not really considered too many more power tools since then.



:vs_lol: I always tell people that an angle grinder is the last thing you want to buy from that place. They're dangerous even with the name brands.

However I have tons of HF tools that work great for a diyer. $5 oscillating tool, belt sander, palm sander, 21 gal air compressor, SDS max demolition hammer, floor jack, router. Maybe a couple more. I had their 10" miter saw for a while until I broke the blade guard. Most of their stuff works fine but if you're trying to do a professional job I'd steer away from the power tools. Best thing i've bought there is probably the $50/60 pocket screw jig


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

1995droptopz said:


> I think it is a matter of the company in China "reverse engineering" the tool, then creating a copy. There are small 50cc quads you can buy that are made in China, but you can repair them with Honda engine parts since they are exact copies.


It's way more than just reverse-engineering the tool, it's replicating the entire factory. An American company can build a factory in China, and a few months later find an exact Chinese copy of the factory a few blocks over that way, with the same tooling and equipment installed. The clone factory goes to the American factory's parts suppliers and asks for 'more of these'. They hire away some of the Chinese workers from the American factories once they are trained.

There can still be differences in the product due to management practices like quality incoming and outgoing, testing, etc.

There are stories like this in the business journals. When politicians talk about theft of intellectual property, this is what they mean.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Like many who have posted, I've had good AND bad experiences with HF power tools. The oscillating tool they sell for about $19.99 is underpowered and uses such small blades that it's not much of a helpful tool. I rarely use it over my SonicCrafter. I've purchased quite a few air tools. I bought a roofing nailer, an 18 gauge finish nailer, and, a framing nailer. All have broken in the span of a couple years. The roofing nailer I was able to fix with some hardware store parts, the others went to the trash.

I will say this though. A HF store is a fun place to shop. I mean, where else are you going to see wall-to-wall and wall-to-ceiling tools as far as the eye can see. Well, not that far really, but they DO have a lot of tools!!!


----------



## a912 (Oct 25, 2017)

Gymschu said:


> Like many who have posted, I've had good AND bad experiences with HF power tools. The oscillating tool they sell for about $19.99 is underpowered and uses such small blades that it's not much of a helpful tool. I rarely use it over my SonicCrafter. I've purchased quite a few air tools. I bought a roofing nailer, an 18 gauge finish nailer, and, a framing nailer. All have broken in the span of a couple years. The roofing nailer I was able to fix with some hardware store parts, the others went to the trash.
> 
> I will say this though. A HF store is a fun place to shop. I mean, where else are you going to see wall-to-wall and wall-to-ceiling tools as far as the eye can see. Well, not that far really, but they DO have a lot of tools!!!


I was looking at their framing nailers the other day to compare to my Hitachi. I definitely would not recommend any of their nailers that cost more than $30 or 40 bucks. Very cheap and poorly designed compared to Hitachi. Even the Blue Hawk brand brad nailer I have from lowes is better quality.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Every time I go to HF, I always walk away with at least two things: a free 25' tape measure and a box of 100 blue nitrile gloves for about $5 net of discounts and coupons.

:biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

If you're just trying to save a buck there are much better options than Horror Fright. www.CPOoutlets.com sells refurbished tools and runs some pretty good sales. 
One of your neighbors or buddies probably has just the tool you're looking for and will lend it in exchange for a few beers. 
Used name brand tools are typically cheaper and better than new HF stuff. 
Neighborhood tool libraries are another really good option. For a few dollar donation you get access to a whole bunch of tools to borrow for your project.


----------



## a912 (Oct 25, 2017)

NotyeruncleBob said:


> If you're just trying to save a buck there are much better options than Horror Fright. www.CPOoutlets.com sells refurbished tools and runs some pretty good sales.
> One of your neighbors or buddies probably has just the tool you're looking for and will lend it in exchange for a few beers.
> Used name brand tools are typically cheaper and better than new HF stuff.
> Neighborhood tool libraries are another really good option. For a few dollar donation you get access to a whole bunch of tools to borrow for your project.


I can vouch for CPO. Bought a dremel sawmax and a dremel ultra saw from them for cheap and they both work great


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I bought a reconditioned Sonicrafter from CPO about 5 years ago, Just used it this morning in fact. Still works great.
.
.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

Got a recon Bosch router from CPO and it looked almost brand new (Grade A). Still works after several years. 

Nailers I get from Big Sky Tool, all recon and most likely from the weekend project that the tool "didn't work so I need a refund on it." Prices are good on the recon stuff for Hitachi.

One brand I will not purchase recon is Milwaukee. Prices are very close to new and you only get a 1 year vs 5 year warranty. If I'm buying recon it better be a good savings.

HF has certainly worked up the hand tools over the years. Used to be a Craftsman guy but that has become a thing of the past. Some of my "one time use only" HF stuff is lasting waaaayyy past that now. Power tools from HF I'm still not totally sold on. They have enough problems on their own that adding spinning metal at high speeds make me wonder. 

How much work do you plan on doing that you need a planer for? Wood species? Width? Total BF? Perhaps a local cabinet shop would mill it down for less and you'd get better results from a professional machine.


----------



## ginbutters (Oct 26, 2017)

+1 For CPO, My equipment from them is still kicking even 5 years later


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I shop HF a lot. Most of the things I get are non-electrical, but I have some power tools. I got the famous $25 belt sander (still works great!) and a $30 hammer drill which also still works every time I need to drill holes in concrete (which is not often).

My thoughts are: if you are going to drill 100 holes in concrete in your lifetime, the HF drill is fine. If you are drilling 100 holes a week, well, get something else.

The best thing I ever bought there was their 1/4 inch and 3/8 inch thin head low profile combination ratchet. It is about 13 inches long, and has a 1/4 inch flex head on one end and a 3/8 inch flex head on the other. It is super thin, so it can fit into all sorts of cramped places in an engine compartment. It is also long so you can put some hefty leverage on it. This ratchet has made some repairs simple that would be damn near impossible without it. (Accessing a Dodge Caravan's water pump bolts, particularly the one in the very back, for example.) That was well worth the $25 I gave for it.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

We got a HF flyer last week, which my wife asked me if I wanted as she sorted the mail, and I told her know, then thought what the heck so retrieved it from the recycle bin. Saturday night I glanced through it before going to bed, and clipped a few coupons, so am going to stop by the local store when I have time. One thing that I have been going to pick up is new set of chains for holding the tractor on the trailer, and they had a set just like I had in mind for just about half what TSC has them for. Both are listed as grade 70, so, despite my reservations, I'm thinking the HF ones should perform as well? Also have been wanting another set of drills, and they have a titanium set, so shouldn't they be titanium? And there were a couple of other things that I thought I might look at like a couple of small tool bags, etc. I know some of their brand names are misleading, like "Pittsburgh", "Chicago", etc., but it seems that things like "grade 7o", "titanium", etc. should be what they say they are. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> but it seems that things like "grade 7o", "titanium", etc. should be what they say they are. Guess we'll see.


They may be fine for your purposes.
The titanium drill bits should be better than the other HF bits, but they will not compare to the drill bits made by the major tool mfgs which sell for 3-4 times the price.
Same thing with the chain. Fine for occasional or light use. But if you work your chains hard, I'd want something with better quality control.

It's like buying oats. Good clean oats cost a certain amount. Oats that have been run through a horse once, can be had for a cheaper price.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would trust the grade 70 transport chain. The chains at tsc, box stores... are also made in China.

Titanium drills are not solid titanium. They are titanium coated and the quality may or may not be there.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you for the input. As mentioned in a previous post, I stayed away from HF for a long time, but may give them a shot again. I have enough "working" chains, for dragging out logs or whatever, but most of them are older and a few of them frankly overworked a few times, and I've gotten tired of having to watch where I put a binder on them. And by the time I get two new ones up front I'll be well over the weight of the tractor. I've seen some guys lashing them down with straps, and I do use straps for a lot of things, but prefer chains for the tractor, at least up front. Good to know on titanium versus titanium coated, so maybe I'll try a set or maybe not. Seems almost like too good of a price, but not like they'll leave me stranded as I have more than enough drill bits already, just figured another set as a matter of convenience couldn't hurt anything so may be worth the test. I was leery of the Kobalt line that Lowes carries for a long time too, but bought one of their electric impacts a year or so ago, have used it quite a bit, and very satisfied, so makes sense to look at the options sometimes versus going top of the line on everything.


----------

